# M&P questions



## ChuckS (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm looking into researching a few firearms & M&P is definitely on my list. I was wondering how well the M&P series does with eating ammo. Are they picky? Reliable? How likely are they to misfire or jam? How easy are they to strip/clean & maintain?

I'll probably head to a range this weekend to check one out more thoroughly myself, but I thought I'd come in here and ask those who have had experience with them already. 

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I think this will say alot about it.
http://pistol-training.com/archives/category/range-reports/mp-monday

I have a 9C, 40 and 45, so far the only issue I've had was on the 45 the very first round failed to fire. I have put about 500 since then and with no issues.
I've shot about 300 in the 9C and 1000 in the 40 with no problems.

Check the S&W http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=105 for other comments and issues.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My M&P40 is at or near 15,000 rounds. I have used a number of factory loads and a broad array of reloads. The reloads range from wimpy that were ejecting brass on my feet to full power loads in several brands of powder, bullet, case and primers. The bullets were JHP, TMJ, FMJ and LSWC ranging from 155 grain through 200 grain.

The only feed or cycling problems encountered were with the LSWC's while determining optimum insertion depth and crimp. Once depth and crimp was worked out all problems went away.

I have never experienced a misfeed or extraction with jacketed or plated bullets.

If you interpret this to mean I am satisfied with my M&P's you are 100% correct.

The M&P9 I gave to my grandson doesn't have as many rounds through it, perhaps only 9,000 or10,000 but has gone through a similar range of ammo less LSWC's and has jet to experience a jam of any kind.

I don't know how they would make one much easier to strip or clean.

The ability to change grip size is a big plus also.

Try it you will like it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a .40fs and a .45fs and no problems with ammo. I've fed them WW, Blazer , Federal , PMC and Monarch. No firing or ejecting problems.


----------



## nwokhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Got mine a couple days ago as far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with this model


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*ammo*

Shot 200 rounds of lasercast bullets that I loaded up for my MP40. I ate them all, it eats everything just like Mikey...


----------



## ri830 (Feb 19, 2008)

.40fs here....worth every penny i spent on it.

Mine has never rejected a single round.

Good luck


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I probably have a good 1500 +/- rounds down my 9mm compact and have yet to encounter a problem.

A good friend of mine has the same gun, with 3000+ rounds down it, has yet to clean it, and the gun has not failed him. He plans to shoot it as much as he can without cleaning it to see what its capable of.

In my eyes, S&W got it right with the M&P line. :smt023


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

I have my M&P9 for over a year & love it. 800-1000 rounds with several different HP's & no problems. My friend has a M&P40 with no problems.
M&P FORUM: http://mp-pistol.com/boards/


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had an M&P 9c and it shot well. It was reliable and easy to handle. I sold it because it did not have a safety.


----------



## Ghostmullet (Apr 18, 2008)

Had a jam on the first mag i ever put into my full sized M&P 9. Ive put about 1500 rounds in it since then without any problems.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I trust the M&Pc 40 so I use it as my carry gun.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 9c and absolutely love it. I have about 1k through it of multiple factory rds without a problem. Having said that, the last trip to the range I allowed a friend to shoot it and he had a jam after about 5 rds but this was his first time shooting in 20+ years so I am thinking it was likely a limp wristing issue. After I cleared it I fired off a few more mags and did not have a problem.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I own a 9c and a 45c....No problems whatsoever with anything I've put through it...


----------



## rock doc (Apr 22, 2009)

I have both a full size & compact M&P 9. Not picky eaters. They both eat whatever is fed from 115 FMJ to 147 JHP . The 9c is my carry gun. They both feel great in my hand, especially with the changable backstraps. I tried other semi-autos and in my opinion, the M&P is a winner.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

9c is 100% through about 1500 rounds.

PRO Series 9 had some issues with extraction when new shooting VERY LOW POWER reloads. Got the chamber polished to remove a burr. No issues now through about 3000 rounds.

I trust the 9c with my life, as my carry gun. And I shoot the PRO hot and heavy now in at least one match per week, and have had ZERO failures since the polish job.

They're great guns...

JeffWard


----------



## Legasat (Mar 9, 2009)

No problems here. 18 months, several thousand rounds, though M&P 9


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I've probably got 3000 rounds thru my M&P 9c, now, and have used a dozen different brands of ammo. Had a couple of rounds not fire early on in the first few days, but no probs at all for the last 2800 rounds. I love it!


----------



## cajun 48 (May 24, 2009)

I have the 45 full size, no problems at all. Shoots ball, hollow points and lead swc. aj b


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Another 9c owner here. I've had mine about 6 months and probably 700 (hp and fmj) rounds through it with not one problem.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I don't own an M&P...yet. That being said, there are several EXCELLENT shooters at my IDPA shoots that use the M&P 9 with no issues whatsoever. Good gun. I'll have one in the future, just going to be a while. Got a rifle on layaway and just bought a PS3. Wifey is not very happy right now. Can't bring up "ANOTHER" hand gun just yet.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Have used three tupperware guns..
Glock: Must say it just didn't fit my hand at all,felt like a 2+4 and didn't point right..
S&W 9ve: Liked it from the start,felt great in hand and pointed fine..Only thing wrong is the trigger pull,
it is heavy but gets better with use..
M&P 9 fs: The best feel in hand of them all,felt like it had grown there..Had a hard trigger,mass. special,
but it too got better with use..
Both S&W guns have no problems with ammo of any kind that I have tried..Lead bullet reloads,125gr to 147gr,
115gr factory fmj and 121gr and 125gr jhp reloads..
For the price the Sigma can't be beat,for a few bucks more the M&P is like the best to be had..
If I were in the market for another gun it would be a M&P for sure..


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

After my initial break-in period my M&P 9 has had no issues at all. So far it's eaten the all target and sd ammo I"ve fed it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

The M&P is a fine weapon. Don't you just love it.:smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bud's Gun Shop (.com) just got a large order of M&Ps they ordered in the fall of 08. They looked like very good prices!


----------



## Medic15 (May 7, 2009)

I was in your boat a while back having to decide which gun to buy, I finally decided on the M&p 40 and have loved it since. The police dept where i live uses them and a sgt friend of mine was telling me about one of the test they did when they switched to the m&p 40 years ago. He said that in addition to putting thousands upon thousands of rounds of varying types thru it without problems they also took two, put one in a bucket of salt water and one in a bucket of regular water and left them there for a week, took them out and placed them outside for a month and then without cleaning them took them and put several thousand rounds thru them without a single failure or malfuntion of any kind. hope this info gives you some help.


----------



## kaloybugoy (Jun 30, 2009)

i shoot an m&p 9 in ipsc, no problem. 
use them as demo in firearm safety classes in my local range, no problem. 
i have had no complaints about the shootability of this particular handgun. 
i'm happy to recommend it for shooting.


----------



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

*M&P Pistols are solid weapons!*

I shoot both an M&P9 full size and an M&P45 full size in IDPA. Both eat what I feed them either factory loads or hand loads. I feed mine handloads 90% of the time. I carry factory loads for personal defense, so try and shoot factory personal defense loads, from time to time. Starting to see alot more M&P pistols in the hands of the competitors in the Stock Service Pistol division. The M&P pistols are damn fine weapons!


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*defensive pistol*

*Shot the local defensive pistol saturday. Had one cloverleaf group dead center and lots of head shots. S&W definately made an accurate pistol. I love it....*


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

A little late for this thread, but, I have 4 M&P pistols. 9mm and .357sig in both sizes. I have nearly 20,000 rounds thru them combined. I have had but one FTF and one FTE, both were on reloads from the range I was shooting. The round that FTF I tried again and it didn't fire the second time and a guy next to me tried to get it to fire in his pistol and it didn't fire there either. Clearly it was a bad round. I am a NRA Instructor and teach CHL in OH, when someone asks me about what pistol to purchase, I tell them what is best for them is the best pistol they can get. When asked what I would get if starting all over, it's hands down the M&P for it's adjustability (palm grip sizes), changeable mag release, and ambidexterous slide lock/release and last but not least and sometimes over looked the no trigger pull to disassemble to clean. Just one guy's opinion.


----------



## MovieFreak (Jul 17, 2009)

*M&P 9mm*

I own an M&P 9mm, and I use the "cheap" ammo (generally Blazer Luger), and have never had any problems. I'm switching to Winchester Luger because it's even cheaper than Blazer.

I love this gun, more so than the Glock 17 which seems to be more picky with what ammo it eats.

Hope this helped!

LAterr,
FrEaK:numbchuck:


----------

